# Are you pulling my leg?



## Cereth

Hello !! *H*ow can *I* translate the phrase "Are you pulling my leg?" into *J*apanese??


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jishii

Hi.
I'd say からかうのか。 (karakau no ka?)


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Hola!
Mira, lo que se me ocurre ahora, expresiones al estilo como

あれってホント？。
あれってマジか？。
まさか、 冗談〔じょうだん〕ばっかり。
君〔きみ〕、からかってるのか？。

Algo así...

Espero te sirva,
besos.

Santi


----------



## Flaminius

s_a_n_t_i said:
			
		

> *それ*ってホント？。
> *それ*ってマジか？。


The demonstrative so_re_ signals that the object or the idea referred to is linked to the hearer.  The above sentences mean, "Is what you are saying for real?", which is a good Japanese equivalent of "Are you pulling my leg?"  One might as well say _sore_ here means "your" or "yours."

If _are_ is used, the sentences serve to check if the thing/idea is not a joke that has been uttered neither by the first person nor the second person.  The statement can belong to a specific third person or it can be something that has been floating around such as rumour, news, proverbs or conventional wisdom.


----------



## Cereth

*それってホント?*

*Minna Arigatou gozaimashita !!! *


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

そうですね。
それ・あれに間違（まちが）えちゃうと意味（いみ）が変（か）わるんですね。
でーは。
ばい！
サンティ


----------



## Aoyama

Fuzaketeru_n_ ja nai (no)?
Jodan ja nai (no)?
Gomen, no kana/kanji on this PC.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I am an Osakan and I do not speak myself a refined language. But,
elegant ways of saying it :

1. 冗談ばっかり　おっしゃって

２．　冗談でしょう。

3. まさか　！

４．　からかわないで　ください。

All these four sentences have no accusing tone.  I think that "Are you 
pulling my leg" has no strong accusing tone. Don't misunderstand the
sentence. 

１．　can be too elegant and is spoken by a high society lady.( may be)

and I recommend you to learn No,２

Foreigners or beginners should not learn such phrases like まじで　？　slangs and recently coined words. 

Hiro sasaki 

P.S. I've found here santi and cereth who have helped me with my
Spanish.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

s_a_n_t_i said:
			
		

> そうですね。
> それ・あれに間違（まちが）えちゃうと意味（いみ）が変（か）わるんですね。
> でーは。
> ばい！
> サンティ


 
それ　means what you have said, or that remark, that coments of yours.
あれ　is at a long distance from the speaker and the person to be spoken to.

I can't understand what you have written in Japanese. 
Please move to the site English-spanish and create a new thread.
as Spanish is you native tongue.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cereth

Muchísimas gracias por tus recomendaciones Hiro!!!


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Jishii said:
			
		

> Hi.
> I'd say からかうのか。 (karakau no ka?)


 
”からかっているのか　” is more correct. This will be spoked before 
beginning to fight ! . The similar expression is ふざけるな。　ふざけているのか。
I am not a native speaker of English. But, I think that " Are you pulling 
my legs " has no strong accusing tone. You may say it with a smile. 


In English, besides of " Are you pulling my legs ? ", the similar 
expressions are : "Are you joking ? " , " You are kidding ". For these 3 
expressions, there are more than 20 different expressions in Japanese.
Just mentioing an expression without explaining the context is missleading. 
There is only one correct expression for each context and the conditions and the situations. young or old, wowan o man, to be spoken to a close 
friend or family, or to your client. 

It is difficult for me explaining 20 different contexts for twenty 
different Japanese expressions  in internet. If you could fly to my city
two times a month, I would open a Japanese coruse for foreigners 
in my city. But, It is not possible. 

I will repeat once again that there is only one correct expression for each 
context. ( Hay unicamente una sola expresion por cada context, ojo ! )


----------

